# Watch Out For Lightning Bugs



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Just a quick note and maybe a warning that may prove useful. I met a friend in the park yesterday that has a really beautiful brindle boxer named Butch. Dedicated owner, dog is going through CD and doing exceptionally well. The owner watched him bite at, catch and swallow a lightning bug last week. The next morning the dog was completely covered in welts, and his head was double its size. He rushed the dog to the vet who kept him overnight on IV fluids and a whole bunch of anti-histimine drugs, including 10 days of Prednisone. the dog has had ongoing problems of the swelling in the mornings so this is not yet done with Butch. The vet did say that lightning bugs have a immune defense in their body that can cause this. The dog almost died from a stinkin' lightning bug. It may not affect all dogs the same way but I for one will be more vigilant with the little buggers.
Hope it helps!
WagonDog


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YOWZERS!!!! That's really scary.. I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up. Healing thoughts going out to Butch.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that's kind of scary seeing how many lightening bugs are coming out in the evening now. They're fun to watch, but I'll be careful now. Thanks, Wagondog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Most dogs, and other animals, will not eat them, or will spit them out. I'd be concerned about Butch and _any _bite/sting sensitivity, and would keep Benedryl near at all times.


*Firefly (Lightning Bug) Toxicity: Not a Safe Food* _Veterinary Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc._ Holly Nash, DVM, MS














Print Article | Email Article   







University of Nebraska
Department of Entomology

Summer is a good time to remember that all that glitters is not gold, especially when it comes to fireflies. Beautiful as they are, fireflies of the genus _Photinus_ pose a potential threat to pets. For years, there have been anecdotal reports, and now research into the toxicity of fireflies for certain animals, especially lizards. Most reports of poisonings have involved bearded dragons, but tree frogs have also been affected. 
The light given off by male fireflies has a dual purpose. First, it helps the male firefly find a mate. Secondly, it serves as a warning light to potential predators that this is a beetle they should avoid. Fireflies contain toxins that can be poisonous to lizards, amphibians, and potentially other animals, including birds. The toxins, called "lucibufagins," are chemically related to cardiotoxins found in toads and plants.

Just one firefly, contains enough poison to kill a lizard.Signs of firefly poisoning commonly occur within 30 minutes of ingestion and, in lizards, can include head shaking, gaping, repeated attempts to regurgitate, difficulty breathing, and a darkening of the skin. Death can occur within an hour of ingestion and is due to the effect of the toxin on the heart. For many lizards, eating just one firefly can be lethal. 
If your lizard, amphibian, or bird does eat a firefly, contact an exotics veterinarian immediately. Emergency supportive treatment needs to be started as soon as possible.
To prevent potential poisonings, make sure your pet does not have access to fireflies. Keep insect proof covers on cages and prevent flying insects from entering the pet's environment. Above all, do not feed fireflies to your pet.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I was just going to ask whats a lightning bug ??
but it has been answered for me 
hope Butch is recovering well


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Most dogs, and other animals, will not eat them, or will spit them out. I'd be concerned about Butch and _any _bite/sting sensitivity, and would keep Benedryl near at all times.
> 
> 
> *Firefly (Lightning Bug) Toxicity: Not a Safe Food* _Veterinary Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc._ Holly Nash, DVM, MS
> ...


Laura
Thanks for the good info!
Jerry


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wagondog said:


> Laura
> Thanks for the good info!
> Jerry


 
No, thank _you _for reminding me... when my boys were young, they had a terrarium that they had put several captured firebugs in. Lyric nosed the screen top off and snagged one - thankfully, she quickly spit it out. She was pretty drooly, and I called Dr. Al who told me that these things are toxic. He'd seen a cat die who had crunched a couple up as a snack.  He said most dogs didn't eat them and would spit them out if they got one in their mouth, but to not let the dogs near the boys new "pets" just in case...


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I have owned dogs for over 30 years, and I never knew this... Thanks for posting this!
I have a young dog too, that likes to chase them, now I will not let him go near those!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Just what I need....something else to worry about with a dog who puts EVERYTHING in her mouth:doh:.

I did a little research and fireflies do indeed emit/sucrete/contain a chemical known as *lucibufagin*. One firefly contains enough of this substance to KILL smaller critters, such as lizards. 

I did not find any information (spent only about 15 minutes reading) that specifically pointed to a danger for dogs and I did read a comment in a forum from a poster that claimed his dog ate fireflies, but the poster did not mention any adverse effects. _This is not an attempt to detract from the possibility that fireflies are dangerous to dogs....just passing on what I found._

I am *assuming* that a dog would have to eat more than one to be fatally poisoned. In Butches case it sure sounds like more of an allergic reaction to the substance than a poisoning, which for the case of discussion is just as bad or worse.

Here are the symptoms of poisoning (in lizards).... 

Signs of firefly poisoning commonly occur within 30 minutes of ingestion and, in lizards, can include head shaking, gaping, repeated attempts to regurgitate, difficulty breathing, and a darkening of the skin. Death can occur within an hour of ingestion and is due to the effect of the toxin on the heart. 

No clue if they would be the same in dogs.

As a side note, some toads/frogs also use *lucibufagin *as a defense mechanism.

I hope Butch comes through this OK and I hope you'll keep us updated on his condition as well as any info you might get from this.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy cow. I had no clue! Luckily, neither one of my guys pay much attention to them, but I'll definitely keep my eyes open now, just in case.

Thank you so much for posting this and I hope Butch bounces back quickly!


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow- Again, I learn something new everyday! I would never suspect them being so dangerous.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for the warning. I never heard of this before. My kids are really going to think I'm crazy when I see a lightening bug and go nuts! 

I hope this boy recovers completely soon...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Thank you for the warning. I never heard of this before. My kids are really going to think I'm crazy when I see a lightening bug and go nuts!
> 
> I hope this boy recovers completely soon...


Was hoping this would get bumped up, the lightning bugs should be coming out any minute :no:
Wagondog


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's important to know. I would never connect one of my guys ingesting a lightening bug with an allergic reation like that. I would think they found a hive or something. Geesh... We've got tons of these flying around. I live up against woods and they light up the yard at night.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow! Just came in from outside and the yard was full of them. Thanks for the information. I never knew this.


----------

